# Is it backwards to major in Psychology?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always had a great interest in psychology and mental health. I've been thinking about what to major in and what career path I should follow. I've come to the conclusion that majoring in Psychology would be great, I've been thinking about becoming a therapist or perhaps a school psychologist.

My question is... is it backwards to want to become a therapist when I still have pretty severe anxiety problems? Does it disqualify me from advising others on something that I may not have completely overcome by the time I get a degree? I thought it could be beneficial me for me to study it, and perhaps work really hard at my own thoughts through cognitive-behavioral self-help books. I actually think it would be nice to be a therapist specializing in anxiety disorders.. since, you know, I know exactly how it feels to have one. I understand how the anxiety spikes, I understand the irrational thoughts that we can't help but feel. A part of me feels like, since I know how it feels, perhaps I'm _more _qualified to work with anxiety sufferers. I'm not some outgoing doctor that is trying in vain to understand and help their patients.

What do you guys think? Is it stupid and backwards to specialize in something I may or may not overcome in the following years? Would you feel that you could trust a therapist more if they actually knew what _real _anxiety feels like? (I say real because theres a lot of doctors out there that can't distinguish shyness from severe anxiety) I actually don't believe that I will 'overcome' my anxiety, I don't believe its something you can totally overcome, but if I can succeed at controling and lessening my anxiety in the coming years... would someone feel more confident in my ability to help them?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Absolutely NOT. In fact, you having mental problems would actually help you in aiding other people, not to mention your clients (if you decide to become a psychologist) would be able to relate to you more than with a psychologist who is "perfect" and has "his/her life in order."


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Apparently it's common for psychologists to choose that career because of their own issues. If you're interested in it then definitely go for it.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> I've always had a great interest in psychology and mental health. I've been thinking about what to major in and what career path I should follow. I've come to the conclusion that majoring in Psychology would be great, I've been thinking about becoming a therapist or perhaps a school psychologist.
> 
> My question is... is it backwards to want to become a therapist when I still have pretty severe anxiety problems? Does it disqualify me from advising others on something that I may not have completely overcome by the time I get a degree? I thought it could be beneficial me for me to study it, and perhaps work really hard at my own thoughts through cognitive-behavioral self-help books. I actually think it would be nice to be a therapist specializing in anxiety disorders.. since, you know, I know exactly how it feels to have one. I understand how the anxiety spikes, I understand the irrational thoughts that we can't help but feel. A part of me feels like, since I know how it feels, perhaps I'm _more _qualified to work with anxiety sufferers. I'm not some outgoing doctor that is trying in vain to understand and help their patients.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it stupid and backwards to specialize in something I may or may not overcome in the following years? Would you feel that you could trust a therapist more if they actually knew what _real _anxiety feels like? (I say real because theres a lot of doctors out there that can't distinguish shyness from severe anxiety) I actually don't believe that I will 'overcome' my anxiety, I don't believe its something you can totally overcome, but if I can succeed at controling and lessening my anxiety in the coming years... would someone feel more confident in my ability to help them?


im i nthis exact situation!!!
anyway id rather see a psychologist with experience of mental problems..then see a booksmart psychologist whos never had a therapy session in their life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am considering doing the same thing, even at my age. As others have pointed out, who better to understand those with these issues than you, who have experienced them firsthand? 
It's like a recovering alcholic having a sponsor who is a recovered alcoholic. They understand them, their struggles and setbacks.



Homersxchild said:


> I've always had a great interest in psychology and mental health. I've been thinking about what to major in and what career path I should follow. I've come to the conclusion that majoring in Psychology would be great, I've been thinking about becoming a therapist or perhaps a school psychologist.
> 
> My question is... is it backwards to want to become a therapist when I still have pretty severe anxiety problems? Does it disqualify me from advising others on something that I may not have completely overcome by the time I get a degree? I thought it could be beneficial me for me to study it, and perhaps work really hard at my own thoughts through cognitive-behavioral self-help books. I actually think it would be nice to be a therapist specializing in anxiety disorders.. since, you know, I know exactly how it feels to have one. I understand how the anxiety spikes, I understand the irrational thoughts that we can't help but feel. A part of me feels like, since I know how it feels, perhaps I'm _more _qualified to work with anxiety sufferers. I'm not some outgoing doctor that is trying in vain to understand and help their patients.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it stupid and backwards to specialize in something I may or may not overcome in the following years? Would you feel that you could trust a therapist more if they actually knew what _real _anxiety feels like? (I say real because theres a lot of doctors out there that can't distinguish shyness from severe anxiety) I actually don't believe that I will 'overcome' my anxiety, I don't believe its something you can totally overcome, but if I can succeed at controling and lessening my anxiety in the coming years... would someone feel more confident in my ability to help them?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I've given a lot more thought to this and I really feel as though this a good path for me to go on. I've discussed it with my dad, that I feel I may want to change my major to Psychology. Which is more focused than the Liberal Arts studies I originally signed up for. I've always been fascinated by the subject but the only thing that held me back was the social aspect of going into such a profession. But, what the hell, I'm not going to let this disorder, this wimpy 'anxiety' hold me back from doing something I might really enjoy doing. Something that could result in me being very financially supported as well. 

This may sound a wee bit corny, but going for this kind of gives me a 'reason' to want to overcome and control my anxiety. Like, it feels like its my duty to try hard to find a way to re-work my thoughts and get over this life-sucking disorder, if not just for the hope that I can help others overcome it. 

Goodness, it might just be the placebo effect, but ever since I started taking anti-depressants, I've been a lot more hopeful for my future. Compared to when I used to lie in bed and have episodes of deep despair and hopelessness when I used to think I had no way out of an anxiety-filled life. This is a good sign. 

I guess I just worried a lot about what other people will think when I tell them I want to become a psychologist when I still have a pretty severe disorder. But really, who wants a therapist that is/was squeaky clean? I would rather have one that I can relate to and knows how it feels.


----------

